# Bike Thief Payback!



## MA-Caver (May 22, 2011)

Not exactly sure where this is... but the video explains basically what happened and watching it you'll find yourself just nodding in agreement with more vigor as the video rolls on. 

[yt]aezjN3LwWNc[/yt]

Vigilante justice? Maybe... at least he wasn't hanged or shot with a lethal projectile, and the cops got him. 
Dunno why everyone scattered when the cops showed up... unless there's a law against shooting someone armed with a knife with paintball pellets.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 22, 2011)

There is a law against shooting people with paintball pellets.

Ranges from "malicious mischief" up to "assault"


----------



## MA-Caver (May 22, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> There is a law against shooting people with paintball pellets.
> 
> Ranges from "malicious mischief" up to "assault"


Ah... ok... well when you got a bike thief and he pulls a knife... which he might've done anyway had he been confronted WITHOUT the paintball guns... I think the cops would've been understanding...


----------



## Sukerkin (May 22, 2011)

In such clear cut cases like that one I'd be in favour of just using real guns ... and that's from a pansy 'Librulz' Englishman.

Until the law toughens up on the criminals and not the victims we're on a hiding to nothing.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 22, 2011)

paintballs HURT dude. First timei played i took on right in the nads....


----------



## MA-Caver (May 22, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> paintballs HURT dude.


So does having your bike (or anything) stolen... so I think the folks made their point to the thief, who obviously wasn't satisfied with just one.


----------



## Twin Fist (May 22, 2011)

no argument from me, i hate a thief


----------



## Flea (May 22, 2011)

Wicked extravagant excess!  I don't think it'll be an effective deterrent unless they did it multiple times all over town.  But having had a bike stolen that had not only economic but huge sentimental value, I laughed hysterically when I saw this.  Do you think they'd do it for pay?  They'd make a fortune as bike-paintball-mercenaries in Eugene Oregon.  Second worst city for bike thefts in the nation, right after NYC.  They'd be heroes here.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 22, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Ah... ok... well when you got a bike thief and he pulls a knife... which he might've done anyway had he been confronted WITHOUT the paintball guns... I think the cops would've been understanding...



That's why if I see it happening, I dust off and nuke them from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (May 22, 2011)

Pure Awesomeness.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 23, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> paintballs HURT dude. First timei played i took on right in the nads....


 
 and  some more.  Blimey mate!

I've done paintballing once - it was fun but the fact that the guns don't shoot straight (or didn't back then, it was about 15 years ago) put me off.  I recall one poor guy paid the price of my being fed-up of missing ... I cut loose with about five shots and, for once, they all hit .


----------

